# Wife would like to work in Oman...



## qatarman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi All

If my work visa is approved for Oman, I settle in well and the future looks good... my wife (a professional in education, youth and community, a senior manager for a local authority) would be keen to explore possibilities of working in Oman. 

For example, would be looking to work at an international school.

Has anybody any thoughts, advice please?


----------

